# Suche Hoster für PHP Projekte - allow_url_fopen=1 | max_execution_time=false



## jankon (26. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

ich wollte wissen, ob mir jemand einen günstigen Hoster empfehlen kann oder sogar einen Freehoster, der folgende Features unterstützt:

Ausführungszeit von Scripten ist nicht begrenzt
allow_url_fopen ist aktiviert
PHP Version 5
kurze Mindestvertragslaufzeit
An andere Sachen wie Speicher, Traffic etc. habe ich bis jetzt noch keine hohen Anforderungen.

Gruß Jan


----------



## Mücmag (2. März 2010)

Hi,

Ich bin bei den Hoster Goneo.de, den kann ich dir auch empfehlen. Er ist auf jeden Fall sehr günstig, und erfüllt nach meinen Erkenntnissen alle deine Kriterien. Ich persönlich bin auf jeden Fall sehr überzeugt von dem Hoster.

Was auch noch sehr schön ist, die Server bei Goneo arbeitet nur mit Ökostrom. Dazu kannst du dir sogar bei Goneo Banner besorgen, die zeigen, dass deine Seite mit Ökostrom betrieben wird. Dadurch wirkt die Seite für viele Besucher noch positiver.


----------



## Dr Dau (2. März 2010)

Hallo!



Mücmag hat gesagt.:


> .....und erfüllt nach meinen Erkenntnissen alle deine Kriterien.


Mag ja sein, aber wenn man sich mal die AGB durchliesst:





> 4.3  Der Kunde ist verpflichtet, seine Systeme und Programme so einzurichten, dass
> weder die Sicherheit, die Integrität noch die Verfügbarkeit der Systeme, die goneo zur
> Erbringung seiner Dienste einsetzt, beeinträchtigt wird. goneo kann Dienste sperren,
> wenn Systeme abweichend vom Regelbetriebsverhalten agieren oder eagieren und
> ...


Zu deutsch: serverlastige Anwendungen (zu denen Scripte mit langen Ausführzeiten definitiv auch gehören) sind nicht erlaubt.

Solch eine Klausel wird man wohl bei jedem Webhoster finden.
Man stelle sich einmal vor dass jeder Kunde sein Script jeweils eine halbe Stunde laufen lassen würde..... wenn dieses noch gleichzeitig passiert, kann man sich sicherlich denken was mit dem Server passiert..... er geht (bestenfalls) in die Knie.
Wenn ein Webhoster sowas zulassen würde, wäre er "nicht einen Penny wert". 

Da hilft nur ein Root-Server.
Du nutzt die Hardware also alleine..... wer (ausser Du selbst) sollte sich da dann daran stören wenn Dein Script den Server in die Knie zwingt?! 
Evtl. wäre auch noch ein vServer denkbar..... wenn er so konfiguriert ist dass die CPU-Last und der RAM-Verbrauch einen bestimmten Wert pro Kunde nicht übersteigen kann.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## one6666 (2. März 2010)

Kurze Laufzeit ist bei billig Webspace eigentlich nicht drin, meistens siehst du Angebote von 3 Euro aber die gelten dann nur bei einen Vertrag von 2 Jahren 

http://evanzo.de/ ist der billigste 1 Jahr Webspace + Domain für 20 Euro, Support ist gut, und erfühlt alle deine Anforderungen


----------



## Dr Dau (2. März 2010)

one6666 hat gesagt.:


> .....und erfühlt alle deine Anforderungen


Nö. 


> Der Kunde ist verpflichtet, die EVANZO-Dienste sachgerecht zu nutzen. Er ist insbesondere verpflichtet,
> 
> * dafür zu sorgen, dass die Netz-Infrastruktur oder Teile davon nicht durch übermässige Inanspruchnahme überlastet werden, .....


Quelle: http://evanzo.de/general.php?show=15

Und ich sage noch:





Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Solch eine Klausel wird man wohl bei jedem Webhoster finden.


----------



## Flex (2. März 2010)

Ich stimme Dr. Dau da zu. Webspace ist für solche Vorhaben einfach nicht gemacht.


----------



## toxxication (20. März 2010)

Hallo Jan, hast du schon etwas gefunden?
Wenn nicht kannst du dich gern mal bei mir melden und ich werde mit dir deine Anforderungen durchsprechen, an sich ist das fast alles machbar!

Meine email: toxxication@yahoo.de

Freue mich auf einen Kontakt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------

